# sammy was a bad boy!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like Sammy had a little too much freedom a little too soon. You need to get a crate set up and start getting him used to using it. Trust me it will be harder on you than it will be on Sammy. Good luck.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am sawith Oakly's Dad on this one. I am a big believer in crates even though in this case I agree with you it was exercise related. Crates are great for all kind of occassions like cleaning up, company coming over or mine will just go in there to take a break. But if situations change later and you need a crate where a crate has never been introduced it can be a bad situation.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Most of the time when one of my dogs gets into trouble, it's my or my daughter's fault. Either we didn't put the trash can out of reach, I left some tasty leather shoes out, Julia left food in her bedroom (a no-no) and didn't shut the door, etc. We pretty much know what sort of trouble they are likely to get into (mostly our Lab/beagle X), so we know what we need to do, but we don't always do it before we leave. Bad Mom!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

You gotta think like a dog, they like a crate I swear....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that he is ok from eating all the chocolate. I guess he really missed his walk today and showed you not to miss it again. I guess it is time for the crate again while you were gone.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Sammy! You poor baby! You didn't get your walk and so you needed to burn off energy. Well, mom and dad will know for next time. 

Hope the chocolate has all passed through his system with no problems.


----------

